# Dragon ID?



## JordanG (Jan 13, 2013)

Found in King's Canyon, NT.


----------



## jordo (Jan 13, 2013)

Ctenophorus caudicinctus, Ring-tailed dragon.


----------



## jordo (Jan 13, 2013)

Ctenophorus caudicinctus by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ctenophorus caudicinctus as jordo said


----------



## JordanG (Jan 13, 2013)

cheers guys


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ring-tailed Dragon (Ctenophorous caudicintus slateri). It is not unusual to see them at the top of the climb while making your way to the lookout.

*Jordan*, that is an unusally red C. c. macropus. Was that photograhed in Qld? It looks female.


----------



## jordo (Jan 14, 2013)

It was a female photographed in the MacDonald Ranges (slateri subspecies), Alice Springs. I think she might have gone a bit darker when I photographed her but they were a nice red in that spot.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Jordan*, My mistake, I meant _slateri_ - too late and too tired. The reason I asked about Qld is I have not come across animals so red in my (albeit limited) travels in the NT. Thanks forthe info.

Blue


----------

